# I finally found them!!



## the_rayway (Mar 13, 2014)

Lat night I met for the first time with the Manitoba Amateur Winemakers Association.

These people were so friendly and inviting, they have an incredible amount of knowledge, and are so willing to share it. There were fabulous wines that I haven't had the opportunity to try before either: Winery Series OVZ, and EP Pinot Noir - which were both incredible. Far better than what I currently make. Some really good cheeses and spreads to go with them too.

One fellow I spent most of the evening chatting with was 90 years old and apparently is considered one of the best home winemakers in Canada. He was telling me about 30 and 40 year old bottles he has in his cellar. Every person there is at minimum double my age - but they were so excited to have me there.

I'm so happy I go over my nervousness and went. They're putting me on their email list and letting me know when to enter my wines in the Manitoba competition (!!!) and how they would get to the National Competition. They do group buys as well!

Thank you to those who suggested I look these folks up - I'm going to learn so much from these meetings!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 13, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Every person there is at minimum double my age - but they were so excited to have me there.



I bet they were, I bet they were!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow sounds like a really cool group, here in Knoxville I think the most influential home alcohol club is the home brew club.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thats great! No doubt about a bunch of old duffer's, look at Grapeman!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 13, 2014)

i dont know how any one would not want you part of there group....your a bright,smiley lady....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2014)

Thats awesome, I always teel everyone that RJS Winery Series and EP's are the bomb!!!!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Guys,
And Wade - I just had NO IDEA how much better they are than the ones I make. I figured it couldn't be that much of a difference... boy was I wrong.

I'm totally getting in on that group buy in the spring. All RJS kits, and I'm going to stock up!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2014)

The Super Tuscan IMO is the best of the best. I have not tried the EP ST but just cant see how they could improve over the Winery Series on that 1!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol, you're the reason it's on my list! You always have such great things to say about it!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats Raelene!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 14, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> I'm totally getting in on that group buy in the spring. All RJS kits, and I'm going to stock up!



That's awesome! so happy for you. And with Spagnol's moving to Ontario you should be able to cash in on a lot of good buys!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 14, 2014)

You didnt join a club, you joined a cult! You will be indoctrinated, they will help you get the raw materials you need and give you anything you come up short on, they will stand in line to tutor you. The old timer is the cult leader, they respect their elders and need new blood. Your skills will be honed until you are a productive member of the cult. Have fun, but dont forget you are an individual, you still can make a few batches the way you like with your own flair, they dont all have to be clones of the cult though they would be happy if you fell in line. You are so lucky to have fallen in with such a bad crowd! WVMJ


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 14, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> That's awesome! so happy for you. And with Spagnol's moving to Ontario you should be able to cash in on a lot of good buys!




They are?  when? Congrats Ray, I may look into the local clubs here one day but time is always short around here... Barely have time for myself to get some of my other hobbies taken care of...


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 14, 2014)

LOl, I need to find where in On they are moving to. A holiday in that direction may be in order 

WVMJ - you kill me! I've always wanted to join a cult  The elderly fellow could definitely be the cult leader...hmmm


----------



## Dugger (Mar 14, 2014)

Spagnols have had a distribution (and production, I believe) warehouse in Ontario for awhile, Mississauga perhaps, so I suspect this will now be their main outlet.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Dugger! My local winery story buys from them anyways but I just wanted to see if we could get direct sales from them at decent prices!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 14, 2014)

Raelene -JUST REMEMBER...DON'T DRINK THE KOOL-AID!! (let's see how many can remember back that far)


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 14, 2014)

Tom, I remember that "cult" But what if they do something to one of the wines? Maybe thats why they were so good ! 
Wish there was a cult around here. Would love to talk shop in person, try other peoples wine, make it a night. Bakervinyard


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 15, 2014)

Bakervinyard - it really is different than chatting online. Plus, you get to try the 'kool aid' Lol. (FYI Tom, love the new tag line!)

And wow, it changes you perception to actually taste and feel what everyone is talking about. I sure wish I could meet many of the people on this site and do the same: chat, sip, evaluate, visit, and debate.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Raelene -JUST REMEMBER...DON'T DRINK THE KOOL-AID!! (let's see how many can remember back that far)



just like it was yesterday


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> just like it was yesterday



Me too. Maybe the day before yesterday. I was still in HS.


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 17, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Raelene -JUST REMEMBER...DON'T DRINK THE KOOL-AID!! (let's see how many can remember back that far)



totally remember. That was one nasty day!


----------

